# Advantage two



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

Just wanted to get some opinions about Advantage II. It's flee medicine for dogs that you just drop on the back of the neck. Anyone used it before. We got it from our vet.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

I used it for several years and it worked for about 3 weeks, then gradually less and less so I switched to Frontline Gold.

The best thing is a Seresta collar, and once they get weak I leave the collar on and use Frontline Gold.


----------



## Hawke (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm familiar with it but have never used it myself, nor have any of my close friends and family members. The main reason we've all chosen to steer clear of it is because it's a topical that works _only_ on fleas -- it does not kill ticks. If I'm going to use a topical product, I'll stick with K9 Advantix II over Advantage II; they're both made by Bayer, but Advantix works on ticks as well as fleas, and not only kills both, but _repels_ both. ...Although, I suppose if I had cats in my home I'd probably avoid Advantix, but even then, I don't think I'd be comfortable with something that doesn't work on ticks. Ticks are rampant here and those diseases are not something I want to mess with.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It's the same flea ingredient as in the prescription-only Advantage Multi (which also covers heartworms, unlike Advantage II). It's VERY effective in my region. Like Frontline, it's been around a long time so some fleas in some areas may be resistant to it -- luckily it still works for me, but YMMV. (OTOH, Frontline seems totally worthless in my area.) 



If your vet is selling it, odds are it's a good product for YOUR area, as the vets tend to know exactly what works (and what doesn't) locally. FWIW, if it works well in your region, and if you also are buying separate heartworm prevention (like Heartguard), you can likely save money by switching to Advantage Multi which takes the place of both because it includes a heartworm prevention ingredient with the flea prevention (I pay about $13 per dose buying from Valleyvet.com or KVsupply.com).


----------



## gsdworld7 (Nov 3, 2018)

My dog used Advantage Multi as a puppy and it is an amazing product in my opinion! Can't say about flee but it really works when it comes to heartworm prevention! The only advice my vet gave me is to not bathe my dog the day before and the day after (even though the manufacturer says it's fine!)


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The other advice I got from a vet about applying it is to take your time and separate the fur in several places so that you can apply it directly on the skin. Some product failure is actually "user error" from people applying it to the fur, not the skin. It needs to absorb through the skin and it's wasted if you put it on the fur.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I use the advantix 2 it is the same as advantage but does ticks, fleas, lice and heart worm keeps flys away to. If you have a lot of ticks in your area I would suggest this. I have used advantage now advantix for many years always worked great and had no issues. Frontline stopped working many years ago so glad Bayer came out with tick protection.


----------



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks for all the opinions everyone. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

I used the Advantage II and it worked great. Within a few days he was not biting at himself at all. It's great to see he is not suffering with fleas anymore.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Glad to hear this it is reAlly great protection against those nasty critters. Way way back I grew up with a poodle allergic to fleas I wish this stuff was out then.


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

It doesn't seem to work here in South Carolina. We ended up having to switch to Nexguard this summer. I still have some so it's likely I'll use it instead of the Nexguard once it gets cold.


----------

